

YC sending weird traffic? - rwebb

Anyone else noticing weird traffic from YC recently?  A couple of my blog posts have been posted recently - none got much real traffic but i'm now getting +75 hits from expired YC URLs daily.<p>example:
http://news.ycombinator.com/x?fnid=bu1a8HSpa3
http://news.ycombinator.com/x?fnid=w0rxaX4D1c<p>am i missing something? is there some link sharing thing that could be sending these hits legitimately?  otherwise i'm guessing something weird is going on.  i would have searched for this to see if it had already been commented - hopefully not a rerun..
======
pg
You probably just had a popular post on the second page of news (the page you
get if you click on More at the bottom of the front page).

